
An Interactive Map of American Migration - mshafrir
http://www.forbes.com/special-report/2011/migration.html
======
skilesare
This is cool, but only slightly useful. The problem is that for major
metropolitan areas(like Harris County) you may see an almost equal income and
outgoing, but if you look at the map you see that almost all of the outgoing
was to the 6 surrounding counties.

------
onemoreact
It's shocking to compare my county which shows up as a hard to click speck on
that map with some in the mid west.

    
    
      Sioux County (Fort Yates), N.D.Population (2010): 4,153
      Population (2005): 4,084
      Inbound income per cap. (2009): $8,800
      Outbound income per cap. (2009): $13,400
      Non-migrant income per cap. (2009): $11,000
      Edit: Area: 1,094 sq mi, Density 3/sq mile
    
      Arlington County (Arlington), Va.Population (2010): 207,627
      Population (2005): 187,760 
      Inbound income per cap. (2009): $44,900
      Outbound income per cap. (2009): $49,500
      Non-migrant income per cap. (2009): $59,000
      Edit: Area: 26 sq mi, Density 7,995/sq mi
    

PS: Of that 26 sq mi the federal government owns 4.6 square miles (11.9 km2)
much of which is Arlington Cemetery which means population density on private
land is close to 10,000/sq mile.

------
di
The lines on this map provide almost no additional information at all, and
make it almost completely unusable for counties with high turnover (e.g., San
Diego).

...At least they can be turned off, but why bother?

~~~
vitruvius1
Hello--

I'm the author of the map. I meant for the lines to introduce the form of the
map: that when you click on a county, you see connections between that county
and other counties. You can always explain that in the text above the map, but
most users don't bother to read the text, so in some informal trials without
lines lots of users misinterpreted what they were seeing.

The lines also give the map a sort of immediate visual punch--especially when
the map is shared via a static screenshot, which lots of users have done.

I figured lots of users would turn off the lines pretty quickly, since they
obscure nearby pairings, and the analytics suggest that a substantial number
of users do switch the lines off.

------
olihb
Nice. It would be very interesting to correlate the migration with
unemployment. The outliers (eg: bad economy but migration influx) would be
even more interesting.

By the way, I did something similar for scientific collaboration between
Metropolitan Statistical Areas: <http://olihb.com/?p=140>

